# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Có bác nào rành về máy dập Jam không.

## viet tran

Hiện tại nhà em mới mua 1 máy dập hiệu JAM. Xài điện 3 pha 220v,nhưng động cơ chính thì xài 110vDC thông qua bộ điều chỉnh tốc độ. Nên không cần sử dụng nguồn 3 pha 380v.mà sử dụng trực tiếp nguồn 1 pha 220v luôn.nhưng lúc khởi động máy thì chỉ có động cơ chính chạy thui. còn các bộ phần điều khiển khác không có tác dụng gì cạ.(bô phận van hơi, để đóng amaya lại.các sensor chữ u,nút nhấn tay và cóc đạp)
 Bác nào biết xin giúp em với.nguyên nhân bị gì.em nhìn board điều khiển thì không có thấy dấu hiệu nổ cả. Hay còn thiếu gì nữa phải không các bác.

----------


## Tuanlm

Bạn ở đâu?

----------


## viet tran

> Bạn ở đầu?


 Mình ở sg bạn

----------


## viet tran

> Bạn ở đấu?


 Bác ở đâu thế. Để lại số điên thoại. Em liên lạc với bác.

----------


## voicoi365

Chào bạn !
Mình chuyên sửa máy công nghiệp và hệ thống tự động. Nếu cần giúp đỡ gì thì alo mình : 0985.205.8.86 . mình ở q9, sg

----------


## viet tran

> Chào bạn !
> Mình chuyên sửa máy công nghiệp và hệ thống tự động. Nếu cần giúp đỡ gì thì alo mình : 0985.205.8.86 . mình ở q9, sg


Ok bác. Có gì em liên lạc với bác nhé. Bửa giờ bỏ phế không có mò nữa

----------

